# Twilight



## Deda (Nov 12, 2008)

Is anyone going to see the new Twilight movie when it comes out next week?

I'm not a big movie-goer, but I may have to see this one.  
The books were great, I read the last one first after finding it by accident in the '_Fortunate Finds_' rack at my library.  I grabbed it and read it in one sitting.  I got other ones, also at the library, but not in order.  I'm so hooked, like Harry Potter.


----------



## scorpiofire (Nov 12, 2008)

Who is the author of the books?


----------



## Deda (Nov 12, 2008)

scorpiofire said:
			
		

> Who is the author of the books?


Stephenie Meyer

There are 4 books, Twilight, New Moon, Eclipse and Breaking Dawn.


----------



## topcat (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey deda - my daughter has read all those books and agrees with you that they are absolutely addictive!  She is determined to see the movie so I will take her when it opens here in Australia.  I plan to read the books too, but I think I will wait until I have seen the movie - never been a big fan of 'the movie of the book' scenario........the only exception to that was the Harry Potter movies. and JK Rowling had soooo much input in the casting and filming there


----------



## Deda (Nov 12, 2008)

I know what you mean about the movie/book thing.  

I love to read, but movies are often lost on me.  I see a pretty room, a cool piece of furniture, an amazing bath or just a great vista - then I'm lost.  Daydreaming, losing the plot and I miss whats going on.  

Plus, I talk.  I know. Shhhh.  That's why we go to the local Movie Cafe, they show 1st runs and serve food, everyone talks.

DH just told me I watch the movie just for the sets and props.


----------



## pinkduchon (Nov 12, 2008)

OMG!! I am going to the midnight showing when it opens next week! Already got my ticket. A group of friends and I whipped through and loved the books. There are 7 of us going to see it. We plan to be in line 3 hours early to get a good seat.  It was an addiction. We all bought t-shirts for which team we are siding with - Team Edward or Team Jacob. I am a Edward fan and will proudly wear my t-shirt. I am sure the youngins at will laugh at us. We are having a pre-party revolving around vampires and werewolves. I am not looking forward to being at work at 7:45 the next morning to teach kindergarten!! I have a feeling the movie will be a let down from the book, but worth the visualization. One thing I learned when Harry Potter came out was not to read the book right before the movie because they changed things and I was so mad. It will still be amazing and I will await movies 2, 3, and 4.


----------



## 7053joanne (Nov 13, 2008)

Ohhh....I just found the books a couple of months ago and read them all in a week.  I don't think I will be able to talk anyone into going with me.....So I will have to wait for it to come out on dvd.  Please let me know how you like it!!!!


----------



## digit (Nov 13, 2008)

Last time I went to the picture house was to take girlchild to see K9 Cop with Bill Murray. I mean, he starred in it, he wasn't with us.   

I swear, someone with big hair always sits right in front of me and they refuse to stop the movie for a potty break. The nerve! Anywho.............this is unfamiliar to me. I may have to scope these books out. I thought you were talking about The Twilight Zone.    

Digit


----------



## Deda (Nov 13, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Last time I went to the picture house was to take girlchild to see K9 Cop with Bill Murray. I mean, he starred in it, he wasn't with us.



Aww, too Bad! 



			
				digit said:
			
		

> I swear, someone with big hair always sits right in front of me and they refuse to stop the movie for a potty break. The nerve! Anywho.............this is unfamiliar to me. I may have to scope these books out. I thought you were talking about The Twilight Zone.
> 
> Digit



Oh no!  They are vampire books!  But good vampires. 
Teeny-bopper stuff, but what can I say.  I like it.


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 13, 2008)

I watch any and every movie that has to do with vampires!! I might even wear my latex vamp necklace to go see it!


----------



## Deda (Nov 13, 2008)

Only one man I would leave DH for, Angel.


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 13, 2008)

David Boreanaz! Oh he's delish but I like Drake from Blade Trinity freaking hot that man!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 13, 2008)

> Only one man I would leave DH for, Angel.



Mmmmmmmmhhm, Lestat!


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL Tab!


----------



## Deda (Nov 14, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> > Only one man I would leave DH for, Angel.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmhhm, Lestat!



Oh baby!  
Which Lestat?  _Interview with Vampire_ or _Queen of the Damned_?  I thought Townsend was way hotter than Tom Cruise.


----------



## 7053joanne (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm totally with Deda on this one.  I have never really likes Tom Cruise....especially since he is a whackadoodle.  All the cuteness in the world cannot overpower the crazy.


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL isn't that the truth! Yeah he's gone nutty.


----------



## pinkduchon (Nov 14, 2008)

I am weird. I love Bram Stoker's Dracula and Gary Oldman. It is so romantic!


----------



## Deda (Nov 14, 2008)

7053joanne said:
			
		

> I'm totally with Deda on this one.  I have never really likes Tom Cruise....especially since he is a whackadoodle.  All the cuteness in the world cannot overpower the crazy.




Yep.  Bats that one.  There's been only 1 Tom Cruise movie I ever really loved, and I can't remember what it's called.  It's about Irish immigrants coming to the US and the land rush in the midwest.


----------



## digit (Nov 14, 2008)

For me it would be the Highlander, Duncan McCloud of the clan MacLeod. There is that whole thing about being immortal...............but he is sooooo, well, dreamy!! 



Digit


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 14, 2008)

My all time fav tom cruise movie is Top Gun. He was yummy playing vollyball with iceman Val Kilmer now he is delish!!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 14, 2008)

> Oh baby!
> Which Lestat? Interview with Vampire or Queen of the Damned? I thought Townsend was way hotter than Tom Cruise.



Neither, the one in my head from reading the books :wink: ...


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 14, 2008)

What about Bowie in the hunger (insert emoticon of smiley face drooling here)?

I can remember closing my eyes & dancing to "Bela Lugosi's Dead" in the clubs...


----------



## Deda (Nov 14, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> > Oh baby!
> > Which Lestat? Interview with Vampire or Queen of the Damned? I thought Townsend was way hotter than Tom Cruise.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!  I'm a total bookworm.  I have a way better imagination than any casting director.


----------



## Deda (Nov 14, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> What about Bowie in the hunger (insert emoticon of smiley face drooling here)?
> 
> I can remember closing my eyes & dancing to "Bela Lugosi's Dead" in the clubs...



That one too, but my personal Bowie Swoon is The Man Who Fell to Earth.

What is it with us women and our Supernatural Heartthrobs?


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 14, 2008)

I dunno, but I second the highlander too!

For the guys it's airbrushed centerfolds, but all I need a good pair of fangs LMAO!


----------



## Chay (Nov 15, 2008)

Has anyone read the "Dark" series by Christine Feehan? I have NEVER read better vampire novels then hers. The first book in the series is Dark Prince. 
Pepperi, you would probably enjoy her "Drake Sisters" series, lots of magic. Also excellent reads.


----------



## topcat (Nov 15, 2008)

> Yep. Bats that one. There's been only 1 Tom Cruise movie I ever really loved, and I can't remember what it's called. It's about Irish immigrants coming to the US and the land rush in the midwest.



It was called "Far and Away" Deda, and had Nicole Kidman in it as well


----------



## Chay (Nov 17, 2008)

Because of this thread I braved digging around in my sons pit of a bedroom, found the book and read it in 2 days. At the end of the book was the first chapter of the second book, which sucked me right in. Now DS tells me he doesn't have the second book. I tried to reserve it at the library only to find out that I'm #72 on the waiting list  :shock: 
See what you girls did? Now I'm crazy! LOL


----------



## Deda (Nov 17, 2008)

topcat said:
			
		

> > Yep. Bats that one. There's been only 1 Tom Cruise movie I ever really loved, and I can't remember what it's called. It's about Irish immigrants coming to the US and the land rush in the midwest.
> 
> 
> 
> It was called "Far and Away" Deda, and had Nicole Kidman in it as well



Thank you!  I never laughed so hard, when she lifted off that pot!


----------



## Deda (Nov 17, 2008)

Chay said:
			
		

> Because of this thread I braved digging around in my sons pit of a bedroom, found the book and read it in 2 days. At the end of the book was the first chapter of the second book, which sucked me right in. Now DS tells me he doesn't have the second book. I tried to reserve it at the library only to find out that I'm #72 on the waiting list  :shock:
> See what you girls did? Now I'm crazy! LOL



Sounds like me!  I had to read them in whatever order the library had them ready.  I read the last first, then the second, first third and finally the third.  

Upside is that I can go back and reread them all in order now!  Like a whole brand new book!


----------



## pinkduchon (Nov 17, 2008)

Target was my best friend. I had to buy each one immediately after finishing each one! The countdown to the movie has begun.


----------



## pinkduchon (Nov 21, 2008)

So I went to the midnight showing last night (or this morning I should say). I had 3.5 hours of sleep and am at work dealing with 22 kindergarteners. I am exhausted!
The movie was decent. Book definitley better.


----------



## Deda (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh!  I thought about going....  but by 11:30 DH was like, well do I get my shoes on?  I was too sleepy.  I think DH was spiking my leaded with decaf!

I'm gonna hit the matinee on Saturday.


----------



## wonderland (Nov 21, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



movie wise, [to me] interview was spot on, but queen of the damned was a bit of a let down being a rice fan.  i have to agree with the townsend thing.  

i *love *the harry potter films, my daughter and i love snape and i'm big on buffy and angel too.  we also love spike.


----------



## 7053joanne (Jan 19, 2009)

Just as an FYI to those who didn't get to see the movie...it comes out on DVD on march 21.  At least this isn't one where you have to wait 6 months for it.


----------



## Tabitha (May 25, 2009)

We rented twilight last night. It was amusing. There were clever & humurous twists. The vamp family  cooking for the human was a one of them. The camera angles were an art forn unto themselves.



> DH just told me I watch the movie just for the sets and props.



We are theatre geek, paying special attention to sets, costumes, special effects, etc. My husband & I both really get into the cinematography. Lighting, script & foreshadowing are awesome to follow as well. Nothing wrong w/ that Deda. Every different aspect of the theatre is an artform & we do not all favor the the acting.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 26, 2009)

:shock: I didn't even know it was coming out!!! I've read all the books.. I bought the third one first b/c I hadn't ever heard of it, and I was like ooo this seems interesting.. then I figured out it was the third book.. I was hooked.. so then I bought the first two and read them in about 2 weeks lmao then my mom sent me the fourth lmao


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay, so I know this is an old thread, and I know that I am the last person in the world to read these book.
Oh my god, I can't believe I was missing out on this for so long!
DD had the book sitting in her room (the first one) so I picked it up, and thought "I may as well have a read and see what all the fuss is about".
Well, like the rest of the world, I was absoloutely hooked. Read the first one in a day and a half, my house could have fallen down around me and I wouldn't have cared as long as I could keep reading.
So anyway, now I've finished all of them.
The first and the second were definitely my faves, by the fourth one it was all getting a bit much with the baby and all that.
But totally fantastic books, I really really enjoyed the escapism and now I find myself daydreaming of sexy vampires and sexy werewolves. I can't make up mind, I think I'd like one of each.
 
I've seen the first movie, waiting on New Moon. I had just finished reading the first book when I saw the movie, and it was ok, not fantastic, but not awful either. I think they got the actors perfect for the parts of Bella and Edward though.


----------



## krissy (Oct 1, 2009)

if you like reading stuff that is vampire you might try J.R. Ward's books. the black dager brotherhood is awesome story wise.


----------



## Twilitr (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh you found my weakness. I love the Cullens. I Have all 4 books and read them numerous times. I went to Charlston,WV back in July and met Dr. Carlisle Cullen himself (aka Peter Facinelli). Obsessed is an understatement when it comes to me and the series (note my username which is also my liscense plate   ) 

I also love the Southern Vampire/Sookie Stackhouse/True Blood series by Charlaine Harris. Oh my Eric Northman!


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 5, 2009)

watch out- I drive like a CULLEn..lol


----------



## Deda (Oct 5, 2009)

My daughter interviewed Peter Facinelli and posted it on her blog.
http://thevibe.socialvibe.com/index.php ... -con-2009/


----------



## debsmad (Oct 5, 2009)

...


----------



## Twilitr (Oct 6, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TOWNSEND!!!!! hands down!


----------

